# One question...



## Devin_Ken Ryu Kenpo (Feb 19, 2006)

well, since a stripe color is usually if not always the color of your next belt, does this mean since a black belt consists of a red stripe, that a red belt will be held within the future? Because in ken-ryu kenpo,you become a jr black belt, get your 3 stripes, become a 1st degree black belt, second, blah, and those are gold stripes, but the ones you get when your a jr black belt, are red. ...


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 20, 2006)

You should probably direct those question to your instructor. 

At the school where I study, a 'Junior Black Belt' has only learned a portion of the material to become a black belt. A Junior Yellow Belt has learned six techniques, an Adult Yellow Belt has learned thirteen techniques. A Junior Orange Belt has learned eight techniques, an adult Orange Belt has learned sixteen techniques.

By the time a Junior has reached 'Black Belt', they have learned about the same amount of material as an Adult Blue Belt (although not the same techniques). 

When the Junior reaches an age that is appropriate, they transfer over to the Adult classes, where they start at the beginning. The first thing the Junior does is to re-learn the original Yellow Belt Techniques he has already been presented, and then add to that the 'missing' techniques. Then the Junior would test for Adult Orange; etcetera, etcetera.

So, while every system is different, knowing where your next step is, is a question directed to your instructor.

Good Luck ... and welcome.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Feb 27, 2006)

Stripe color varries system to system.  Some examples for adults would be...

*EPAK* - Red Stripes for each dan rank and a long bar for 5th

*Shaolin Kempo* - Red stripes for each dan rank

*NCK* - Gold stripes for dan rank


And each system has their own way to show Jr. BB.

Some do the white stripe through the center of the belt, others give them a black belt w/o stripes.


----------



## Zoran (Mar 2, 2006)

Red has often had some symbolism in both western and eastern mythology.

Check out:

History: symbolism of the color red in antiquity
and
Color Red in Japanese Mythology


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 2, 2006)

That depends on your style, some systems do carry a red belt or sash as a final belt.  Those questions are better addressed to your instructor however.


----------



## KenpoDusty (Mar 3, 2006)

I asked this question long ago expecting a deep symbolic meaning behind the red stripes versus other colors. The answer I got was rather simple. Black stripes would not show up on a Black Belt, and most of the other colors were already used on previous belts, so Parker chose red.

Keep smiling
Dusty


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

depends where, but a red belt for ultra-high rank is rare in kenpo circles.

i remember hearing that some arts have a red belt for senior black belts who contribute greatly to the advancement of the art.  i can't think of any examples, thought, and i could be talking directly out of my bum on this one.

in our organization, red belt denotes somebody who is not yet a black belt but who has permission to teach a class on his/her own.  this is most often given to the wife of a school owner or to a particularly motivated and talented junior instructor.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 7, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> depends where, but a red belt for ultra-high rank is rare in kenpo circles.
> 
> i remember hearing that some arts have a red belt for senior black belts who contribute greatly to the advancement of the art. i can't think of any examples, thought, and i could be talking directly out of my bum on this one.
> 
> in our organization, red belt denotes somebody who is not yet a black belt but who has permission to teach a class on his/her own. this is most often given to the wife of a school owner or to a particularly motivated and talented junior instructor.


 
In the art of Kudokan Judo, which is the art that first adopted kyu/dan rankings with belts, looked like this...

White Belt (6th Kyu to 4th Kyu)
Brown Belt (3rd Kyu to 1st Kyu)
Black Belt (1st Dan to 5th Dan(Master))

Sometime after 1920 they adopted the 6th through 10th dan ranks, to give systems a hierarchy for their independent organizations.

Red and White Block Belt (6th dan to 8th dan)
Red Belt (9th and 10th dan)


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 7, 2006)

In Kenpo, the are a couple of uses of the color red.

Below is the Kajukenbo ranks as well as some versions of kenpo

http://ngsgungfu.tripod.com/blackbelt.html


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 8, 2006)

Doesn't Mr. Chuck Sullivan wear a red belt with black bars?


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 8, 2006)

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> Doesn't Mr. Chuck Sullivan wear a red belt with black bars?


 
Hmm, never seen him in person..couldn't tell ya..


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 8, 2006)

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> Doesn't Mr. Chuck Sullivan wear a red belt with black bars?


 
I have a video of him at the reunion at Mr. Parkers old school in 2003, and he had a red belt with black stripes


----------



## still learning (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello, In our system the stripes stands for Junior grades students. We only do this for Brown belts and Black belts Juniors. ( white stripes on the middle of the belt.)    

There is no standards here and every school/systems have there own way of ranking. .........kinda like military ranking of different nations.......Aloha


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 9, 2006)

We use a red stripe on any color belt to indicate a pregnant student.

For our dan ranks we are now using black stripes on black belts.  Recognizes the rank without showing off  

We used to use red stripes for BB degrees.  The black stripe is new so you will still see pictures of some of our BBs wearing red stripes.  None of them are women so not likely to be confused with pregnanacy stripe.


----------



## donald (Mar 9, 2006)

What is Ken Ryu Kenpo?


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 9, 2006)

donald said:
			
		

> What is Ken Ryu Kenpo?


 
I found this on the internet.

Ken-Ryu Kenpo-Karate is an eclectic martial arts self-defense system developed by Alan D'Allessandro from 1996-2000 through his years of training in a number of Kenpo styles, and with the guidance and certification of both Professor Nick Cerio and Shihan Don Rodrigues.

Alan D'Allessandro has taken some of the best elements and techniques of several martial arts disciplines, his own material, and material from the different Kenpo styles he has studied to develop this system.

Taken form the *"Judo"* discipline is the skill to take down or upset the balance of an attacker. The *"Jujitsu"* aspects are joint locks, armbars, pins, traps, as well as striking. Pure power vs. power and direct movement found in *"Karate"*, and the multiple strike combinations and extensive footwork taken from *"Kenpo"* and *"Kick-Boxing"*. Topping off this system is the fluid movements and animal techniques that are found in the *"Kung Fu"* discipline.

The format of this system is structured to progressively develop the students utilizing the proper balance of upper body vs. lower body usage, starting out with basic Karate and working in Kenpo,and incorporating material fom each discipline as the student progresses in rank.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 9, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> We use a red stripe on any color belt to indicate a pregnant student.
> 
> For our dan ranks we are now using black stripes on black belts. Recognizes the rank without showing off
> 
> We used to use red stripes for BB degrees. The black stripe is new so you will still see pictures of some of our BBs wearing red stripes. None of them are women so not likely to be confused with pregnanacy stripe.


 
Do you have a lot of pregnant students?  Kinda of reminds me of quaterbacks wearing red shirts....

What style/art do you practice?


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 9, 2006)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> I found this on the internet.
> 
> Ken-Ryu Kenpo-Karate is an eclectic martial arts self-defense system developed by Alan D'Allessandro from 1996-2000 through his years of training in a number of Kenpo styles, and with the guidance and certification of both Professor Nick Cerio and Shihan Don Rodrigues.
> 
> ...


 

So basically it is Cerio's Kenpo and EPAK mixed together?  That would be interesting to see....What forms do they use?  The epak short/long forms or cerio pinan/cat/animal forms?


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 9, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> So basically it is Cerio's Kenpo and EPAK mixed together? That would be interesting to see....What forms do they use? The epak short/long forms or cerio pinan/cat/animal forms?


 
This was all info. I could find that was worth wile to read. I can not find what they exactly teach.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 10, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> Do you have a lot of pregnant students? Kinda of reminds me of quaterbacks wearing red shirts....
> 
> What style/art do you practice?


 
I've only seen it twice in my 3.5 years of study, and it was the same woman both times   But we have lately added a number of new women students, I bet we see at least one red-striper this year!


I do Shaolin Kempo... www.kempokarate.com

do you see a lot of pregnant quarterbacks????


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 10, 2006)

Joking....?

Quaterbacks wear red to avoid injury in practice, since they are valuable (can't be banged up to much)...

Same could be said for a woman carrying a valuable bun in the oven...

"Pregnant Quaterback" would be an oximoron.....


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 10, 2006)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I do Shaolin Kempo... www.kempokarate.com


 

Aw Mr. Geary.......   He was a big topic over at bullshido.com not to long back.....  What ever came of all that?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 10, 2006)

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> Doesn't Mr. Chuck Sullivan wear a red belt with black bars?



The IKCA system uses the standard red stripes for 1st-4th degree, a long red bar for 5th, a bar+stripes for 6th-9th, and two long bars for 10th degree. After Grand Master Vic LeRoux was promoted to 10th Degree in 2002, a symbol was created for special occasions use to recognize the Senior Grand Master of the IKCA - which is a 10th degree belt with the colors reversed. Instead of black with red bars, the belt is red with black bars. This belt is only used at special ceremonial occasions, and is not worn when attending or teaching normal classes.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 10, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> The IKCA system uses the standard red stripes for 1st-4th degree, a long red bar for 5th, a bar+stripes for 6th-9th, and two long bars for 10th degree. After Grand Master Vic LeRoux was promoted to 10th Degree in 2002, a symbol was created for special occasions use to recognize the Senior Grand Master of the IKCA - which is a 10th degree belt with the colors reversed. Instead of black with red bars, the belt is red with black bars. This belt is only used at special ceremonial occasions, and is not worn when attending or teaching normal classes.


 

Thanks for the info!!!  Kinda cool concept....  I personally would never wear stripes but to each his own..


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 13, 2006)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> Aw Mr. Geary....... He was a big topic over at bullshido.com not to long back..... What ever came of all that?


 
School enrollment is up, and our second location just moved to a new spot that has twice as much space: our floor is now about 25x50 and we don't have to share restrooms with the chiropractor next door.  We signed up 5 adults in the last week alone.  Like I said over there - nothing any of them say or do will have any imapct on our school, and nothing I say or do will change their mind about us.


----------



## Kenpobuff (Mar 13, 2006)

IWishtolearn-

Thanks for the clarification on Mr. Sullivan's wearing of the reversed belt.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome . Now if someone would just explain Mr. Spry's belt to ME.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Welcome . Now if someone would just explain Mr. Spry's belt to ME.


 
Mr Spry interacted heavily with the Hawaiian/Samoan kempo/kenpo folks in Souther California. Likely to find something of an amalgamation in there somewhere.


----------

